# Which USB MIDI interface for Win 7 x64?



## lovingdvd

Hello everyone,

Can someone please recommend a cheap USB MIDI interface that will work with Windows 7 64 bit to allow me to automatically set filters in my BFD when using REW?

I found one cheapo product on Amazon for about $5 that had decent reviews, but the fine print says it is Windows 7 32 bit only. I was also thinking about the M-Audio USB Midisport Uno MIDI Interface. But again I wasn't sure if this would work on x64.

I was wondering if someone out there running Windows 7 x64 can tell me definitively what USB MIDI interface will work on it.

Also I see some references to people saying they are buying the USB MIDI interface PLUS a MIDI cable. When I look at these products (such as the Midisport) it looks like it comes with the MIDI cable too. Is this right, or do I have to purchase a cable (and if so, what kind) along with the USB MIDI interface?

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

I’m sure you can find something here: Google USB MIDI interface Windows 7 64 

Not sure what the point is, though. You can enter the filters by hand in less time that it takes to connect the cable and enable the feature...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lovingdvd

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I’m sure you can find something here: Google USB MIDI interface Windows 7 64
> 
> Not sure what the point is, though. You can enter the filters by hand in less time that it takes to connect the cable and enable the feature...
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks. Actually I had tried that before posting the question.  However none of the results show any cables that specifically list Windows 7 x64 as supported. And in fact one of the cables specifically says 32 bit only on Windows 7. That is why I was wondering if someone definitively could say them use product x on Windows 7 x64 I'd have confidence buying it.

Yes I have used REW with great results in the past by entering the filters manually. However it is somewhat error prone and I tend to over-tinker, which means lots and lots of retries and minor adjustments and remeasures. Thinking I might as well just automate the process for this next go around.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

The Cakewalk UM-1G on P. 1 of the search claims it’ll work with 7-64. The Roland UM-1EX has drivers for 7-64. There are a few others listed on P. 3 from Yamaha, Behringer, M-audio and others.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lovingdvd

Update - I wound up going with the M--Audio Minisport UNO. Apparently just a few weeks ago they released x64 drivers. Anyway I just wanted to report that I installed the latest drivers from their web site, plugged in the UNO to the USB and it recognized the drivers and was ready to use in a few seconds. No muss, no fuss. Then I verified I was able to successfully write filters to the BFD. Nice! Glad I finally motivated to get the MIDI interface and update my BFD to v1.4 of the firmware...


----------



## EmmJay

lovingdvd said:


> Update - I wound up going with the M--Audio Minisport UNO. Apparently just a few weeks ago they released x64 drivers. Anyway I just wanted to report that I installed the latest drivers from their web site, plugged in the UNO to the USB and it recognized the drivers and was ready to use in a few seconds. No muss, no fuss. Then I verified I was able to successfully write filters to the BFD. Nice! Glad I finally motivated to get the MIDI interface and update my BFD to v1.4 of the firmware...


Thank you for the update! I just had the same question and conveniently came across your post on the first page


----------



## lovingdvd

EmmJay said:


> Thank you for the update! I just had the same question and conveniently came across your post on the first page


Great. I stressed over this a bit because I know it can be a real bummer to buy a device and not get the drivers to work and mess with it for hours etc. So I just wanted to know going into it that whatever I was getting would work. And indeed it went real smooth. Just be sure to use the latest driver from their web site. I ran their driver installer BEFORE inserting the device for the first time. I'm so glad you found my post helpful. Thanks for letting me know.


----------

